# Tree grow in a 1.2x1.2x2mtent



## niceguysi (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone got any experience of growing a tree in a tent of this size? I want to grow 1x ak48 tree in dwc with 600watt lights. If you have experience of this strain or the method described,please can you tell me the best layout for the lights i should use. Recirculating dwc is also an option for me.I have loads of lights and various extractors.Im just unsure about the stretch of this strain when flowering starts.Any comments or insults are always welcome.


----------



## Millsie (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey man, I'm not an expert on this subject yet but - (and hopefully I don't come off condescending!) 

Why only one plant boss, you could get higher yields, quicker with more plants. i.e. if you use one plant your going to have to veg/heavily train it to get the real benefits from Vert growing. (i.e. to make the plant go all around the bulb - but there is much less heat so it can be closer)

I'll dig up some posts from other forums, there was a nice post on icmag about "The benefits of vertical growing" from back in 2009 - seriously quality posts. 

*Found them 
The above post is incredibly informative, people running 400w, 600w, 1000w, more in that thread. 

We even have our very own *Heath Robinson* who did an amazing job of getting 46oz off a 600watt. link
That was one of the best grows I have ever seen, most people who have such successful grows probably wouldn't put them on the interwebs.

Good luck, If you make a grow journal I'd love to see how the AK48 does, I think I might pick some of that up + some Sativas for when I do my own grow...


----------



## HotShot7414 (Oct 12, 2012)

You gonna have to train your plant (LST & Top) and probably the best intake and exhaust fans u can find since 600 watt can cover 4x4 and in 1.2x1.2 is overkill


----------



## er0senin (Oct 12, 2012)

600w is definitely NOT overkill in 1.2x1.2x2.0m!! its actually a bit on the low side.. 800w is perfects. 1000w also works with good ventilation. anyways 600w = 416w per m2 = not bad and not overkill. btw 4x4 and 1.2m is about the same...
I have used up to 1000w per m2 with great success. if you can cool the area, go for it.
Still i would recommend you to use 2-4 plants with good veg, topping and lst.. i understand your thought, but i think you have to much height restrictions... maybe if you put in the light verticaly.


----------



## MajorCoco (Oct 12, 2012)

I just tried to grow out a plant into a "tree". I found that it was way inefficient compared to growing several smaller plants...fun if you can spare the extra time tho.


----------



## HotShot7414 (Oct 12, 2012)

my bad i didn't see you said meters lol


----------



## HotShot7414 (Oct 12, 2012)

You have a good space for a 600 watts and id probably put 10-12 plants 2-3 ft in there,or 4-6 plants 3-6 ft


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are determined to grow a single plant (plant number restrictions, or whatever...) I highly recommend growing in a U-shaped scrog, with the lamp in the middle. With a cooltube you can get your light really close to the plants without burning them.


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 12, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thanks everyone for your replies, the reason for a tree grow with vertical lights is because i have never tried it before,it would be interesting to see what can be done in a small space. As for doing a journal.......im a bit paranoid to be fair as im only a beginner.I will go ahead with the tree idea and will post some pictures when its finished. Im going to have to do some tweeking of my setup and see just how many 600's will be adequate in such a small space. Thanks everyone si. [/FONT]


----------

